# Como agregar un micrófono a un amplificador de auriculares



## nicsaru (Mar 23, 2012)

Hola, gente. Estoy necesitando resolver un pequeño problema. Quiero adosar un micrófono a un amplificador para 4 auriculares. 
Me explico:

Tengo este aparatito, que recibe linea de audio y la divide en 4 salidas para auriculares con control de volumen en cada una..  Lo que intento hacer es insertar un micrófono *entre la linea y los amplificadores de los auriculares*; de forma tal que los que estén escuchando por los auriculares también puedan escuchar mi voz cuando lo necesite. 

El uso es para estudio de grabación. Los músicos deben escuchar la mezcla para grabar sobre ella, pero ademas yo tengo que poder comunicarme con ellos mediante un micrófono independiente a las entradas del sistema de grabación.

Espero haber sido claro.
Muchas gracias.

Nicolás


Ah..  me olvidaba la idea que tenía..
Se me había ocurrido armar un pequeño pre para electrec chiquito, y la salida de audio sumarla a la de linea..  Serviría eso?


----------



## maezca (Mar 23, 2012)

se me ocurre un pequeño pre para el electret (con operacional) y despues un pequeño mixer (mezclador) para sumar las dos señales(mic+linea) y despues eso a tu adaptador --


----------



## nicsaru (Mar 23, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> se me ocurre un pequeño pre para el electret (con operacional) y despues un pequeño mixer (mezclador) para sumar las dos señales(mic+linea) y despues eso a tu adaptador --



Si, Asi estaba zafando hasta ahora.. pero la idea era hacerlo mas chico a todo.. No tengo una mezcladora chica


----------



## maezca (Mar 23, 2012)

nicsaru dijo:


> Si, Asi estaba zafando hasta ahora.. pero la idea era hacerlo mas chico a todo.. No tengo una mezcladora chica



yo decia de armar un. fijate aca que hay uno que parece simple (no lo arme) http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Mezclador-Audio-2-canales.html

a en una linea pones el pre y en la otra la linea de audio y a la salida el adpatador.-


----------



## nicsaru (Mar 23, 2012)

esta bueno, puede andar..  gracias... 
Casualidad.. no tendras circuito bien bien simple para un electrec de los chiquitos de celu?


----------



## maezca (Mar 24, 2012)

yo uso este: http://circuitdiagram.net/simple-mic-pre-amp-based-lm358.html
porque tengo el lm358, supongo que hay mejores con otro op.amp., pero este funciona muy bien , es super simple y barato.

no se si te va a servir con un mic tan chiquito (el de celular)yo lo tengo un mic electret, como el de celular, pero mas grande, como una lapicera.


----------



## nicsaru (Abr 5, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> yo uso este: http://circuitdiagram.net/simple-mic-pre-amp-based-lm358.html
> porque tengo el lm358, supongo que hay mejores con otro op.amp., pero este funciona muy bien , es super simple y barato.
> 
> no se si te va a servir con un mic tan chiquito (el de celular)yo lo tengo un mic electret, como el de celular, pero mas grande, como una lapicera.



Lo hice al final, hoy...  EL único problema que le encuentro, (y uno muy importante), es que la ganancia del microfono es muy baja. Mi idea era no tener que acercarme tanto al micro para que se me escuche; con este tengo que pegarme a él. ¿No hay alguna forma de levantar la ganancia?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## nicsaru (Abr 7, 2012)

este no me dará mas ganancia?
http://experimentalistsanonymous.co...fiers and VCAs/Simple Electret Mic Preamp.GIF


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2012)

ovbiamente es un preamplificador para microfono electret, pero no habias dicho que se lo ibas a implementar al microfono y luego lo mezclabas con la señal? 

Yo lo veo asi: tienes el microfono electret, le construis un preamplificador como el del enlace que dejaste, despues tienes un preamplificador comercial, puede ser un LM741, un LM358 y ese lo utilizas como mezclador de todas las señales que se amplificaran a la vez, este tendra varias entradas, digamos que tiene tres, una para el preamplificador para microfono electret en cuestion, otra para una entrada de audio y la otra por si se nesecitara, y la salida de este mezclador la conectas al amplificador para audifonos que vas a usar.

Entonces esta listo lo que buscas, sin tanto lio


----------



## nicsaru (Abr 7, 2012)

|no; la idea es inyectar una entrada de microfno a un amplificador de 4 auriculares con solo una entrada de linea. También se había pensando en usar una mezcladora para mezclar la entrada de linea y la del mic. Pero creo que andaría bien insertado con una ficha jack doble hembra, un macho


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2012)

nicsaru dijo:


> |no; la idea es inyectar una entrada de microfno a un amplificador de 4 auriculares con solo una entrada de linea. También se había pensando en usar una mezcladora para mezclar la entrada de linea y la del mic. Pero creo que andaría bien insertado con una ficha jack doble hembra, un macho



Ya esta, solo armale el preamplificador de tu enlace al microfono electret y lo conectas con la entrada del amplificador de auriculares.


----------



## nicsaru (Abr 7, 2012)

el que habia armado con el lm358 no me daba ganancia.. Vos decis que este si?

No se si ganancia es la palabra. Pasaba que tenia que acercarme a milímetro para que se escuchase algo por los auriculares con los volúmenes al mango


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2012)

nicsaru dijo:


> el que habia armado con el lm358 no me daba ganancia.. Vos decis que este si?
> 
> No se si ganancia es la palabra. Pasaba que tenia que acercarme a milímetro para que se escuchase algo por los auriculares con los volúmenes al mango



Si esa es la palabra yo pienso que con este tendras un mejor resultado, ensayalo para saber si funciona como quieres.


----------



## nicsaru (Abr 8, 2012)

teniendo en cuenta que es feriado, y que no tenía el CI; me fuí a donde guardo viejos circuitos para ver si encontraba uno. Mas un capacitor de 0.1uf que se me rompió. No encontré nada de eso. No obstante, encontré un par amplificadores de los típicos y comunes parlantes para pc..  uno a 12v y otro a 6v.  El de 12v con un par de CI y el de 6v, sin integrado, varios pequeños transistores. 
 Me estaba preguntando si con alguno de esos amplis, podría llegar a armar un pre para electrec; teniendo en cuenta que después sale por un HA400 (http://www.behringer.com/ES/Products/HA400.aspx). O bien si o si, tener que armar el preamp para el electrec antes de cualquier tipo de amplificador..

No busco calidad en sonido en este caso, solo que no se vuele el HA400.
  Alguna ayuda?


----------

